# JB Corporate exchange sync issue?



## BilboTN (Jul 28, 2011)

I've noticed on all of the JB Roms that I have problems with syncing contacts on my corporate exchange accounts. The email and calendars work perfectly. Is this an issue that will need a hack or work around? I've tried the export/import work around but being "virtual" that function is blocked.

So am I the only one with this problem?
Thanks.


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Same exact issue. The odd part is I can search for an email address from within the contacts app and it works.


----------



## BilboTN (Jul 28, 2011)

We must be the only two people with this problem.


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

Works fine for me on CM10. Might want to post what ROM you're on because it could be an issue with the ROM as opposed to an issue with JB itself. Plus, the more information you provide the better people can help you troubleshoot


----------



## BilboTN (Jul 28, 2011)

I've tried all of them. Jelly belly, AOKP, CM10 skank, BAMF, Eclipse, etc.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## msu (Mar 14, 2012)

Yeah i'm running on Liquid and came from another JB rom and it seems to be running fine for me also.


----------



## Benone (Sep 18, 2012)

Exact same issue with me and a buddy. Can't sync into exchange and exchange contacts don't show up on Nexus, but if I search for one it is there.


----------



## joesee (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey guys, Merry Christmas!

I seem to have this exact issue on my S3 running CM10 stable edition. I've tried everything I can think of.. the calendar and email syncs just fine, it even pulls up contacts when typing them in the To: field but they do not show up in your contacts list.

Has anyone been able to shed any light on this?


----------

